
Show HN: Lackid.com – A new perspective for your project - idealweek
https://lackid.com
======
idealweek
Hello,

My name is Cam, and I'm the maker of Lackid
([https://lackid.com](https://lackid.com)).

I built this application because I need a simple project management app like
Trello (it's great) with the ability to get the overview of the whole project
like Mindmeister (a mindmap tool).

With Lackid, the project is no longer just a long list of items, but it could
have a few layers of decomposition which help people to easily get the
overview of the project. Like a mindmap app, Lackid allows anyone to
brainstorm from idea to tasks (I think this is suitable for startups), and
start working on it right away.

Lackid also provides the ability to have multiple kanban boards on the same
project (Status board is created by default). Which allow you to
organize/prioritize items based on many aspects (such as release plan,
customer segments, etc...)

In addition, you can have the status of the item at any view at any time
through its status colour.

I hope that Lackid could be a good choice for startup projects. I appreciate
your sharing your thoughts on it.

Thanks, Cam

~~~
kennytilton
Why does the back button keep me on the landing page? Or is that just me?

~~~
idealweek
I think everyone would get that. Because I developed it with react-router
which silently redirects you from / to /home if you are not logged in. So when
at /home, you go back to /, it redirects you again to /home.

~~~
kennytilton
I forgot to say congrats on the launch, and best of luck with the project!

Dunno, that back button behavior seems wrong in terms of user expectations.
Are you sure you are using react-router correctly? If so, I would find
something else. Sites that trap users like that seem like scams. My 2, anyway.

~~~
idealweek
Hello, thanks for your message. I really appreciate that. I think I didn't use
the lib correctly. I've fixed that. Thanks again.

~~~
kennytilton
Cool, glad to help out. Here I go again: by "a high-level conversion about the
state" did you mean "conversation"?

~~~
idealweek
you are the best!!!

------
fiiv
Congrats on launching!

One thing on your landing page, maybe add some detail as to what Lackid does.
I had no idea.

~~~
idealweek
thanks for your message. I just want to keep it simple as possible. There is a
learn more link under start now button which leads to the features page.

~~~
brudgers
I've heard that there are three important questions to answer:

    
    
      What is it?
      How does it work?
      Why should I care?
    

The first one is both the most important and often the hardest one for a
developer to get right. It's hard for the developer to get it right because at
launch the developer has been living with the project for a long time and they
know (in detail) what it is. When someone like me lands on the page, all I
have is "Lackid" which means nothing to me.

For a project aimed at technical people, being dull and factual can be best.
At a glance, tell them what problem it solves. Putting information on another
page to generate clicks and up engagement metrics won't drive sales.

Good luck.

~~~
idealweek
You're absolutely right. Yeah, I've been working on this for 6 months and
everything is in my head and it's super hard for a developer like me to
express the idea in a simple way.

I've made changes according to your suggestion. Hope it is better than before.
Thank you very much

